# Just starting out & new here & have a few questions!



## CynthiaRose (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello!

I've been reading this forum for a little while, but this is my first post. I'm 35 in May, single and have decided to go ahead with donor insemination. I went for my consultation at LWC yesterday and I'm really excited about getting started! (although I can't start til June, as I am going away in april & taking malaria tablets, so have to wait until they are out of my system).

My scan shows PCO, but my periods are regular (although long cycle - 36 days), so the clinic doesn't think it's a problem. Other than that the scan looked good and healthy. I haven't yet had all my hormone tests back.

The consultant initially recommended a stimulated cycle, but I'm really worried about the risk of multiple pregnancy, so think I have decided to go for a natural cycle. The consultant also recommended a hycosy test, as he said it's best to know before I start if there are any blockages, otherwise it is a waste of time/money doing IUI.

So - my questions! 

Is it worth having a hycosy test at this stage - I have never tried to concieve so have no idea of my fertility, but also have no reason to think I have damaged tubes, I've not had any infections that I know of etc. Any thoughts?

Assuming my hormone tests are ok - is natural cycle the best way to go at this stage, bearing in mind I am terrified of having twins!?

Should I start testing my ovulation days now, or should I just wait until the month that I want to have my first treatment? Is it best to get to know the days?

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi
Congratulations on getting this far!  I don't know much about the hycosy so am sure others will be along shortly.  However, I am currently 24 weeks pregnant with my second little one by natural cycle at LWC so I am a bit biased!!  For me I didn't want to risk multiples (especially on my second go as my first was a twin sac starting point) so natural was the only option for me.  I do think if your hormones are OK then its worth a shot.  I decided each time I'd do 3 goes then have a rethink and was lucky enough to get prgenant on the second go each time.
As for ovulation I would start checking out your cycle now - its amazing what you can learn about your body in the run up to treatment & it can make it a little easier to plan things for treatment months.  I worked out for example when I needed to book "office days" in my diary or "working from home" as I knew I would be on the train to London around then & it made it easier not to be worrying about whether I had to cancel meetings etc.
Whatever you decide in terms of traetment good luck & I really hope you have great news really soon
J


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello  

One thing I have learnt about this whole TTC journey is that there are so many uncertainties and so many grey answers  
I got pregnant on my second DI at Oxford. I think at this time we were both in a very cosy bubble when it  came to TTC and it hadn't even crossed our minds that it wouldn't work! I was never offered a hycosy test and never asked for one as I felt there was no reason why I would have a problem. Oxford also do not recommend medicated DI cycles as the risk of mutiple pregnancy can be very high. I also had very regular and normal periods. 
Unfortunately, DP ended up having 6 DIs, one fresh IVF and one FET to get our second little man. She had a hycosy after the 3rd DI to make sure we weren't wasting our money but everything was fine. We also monitored her cycle so that she got to know it better but she actually got so in tune with her body, she started to know when she was ovulating  
I would certainly go with a natural cycle if you are very concerned about twins. Hindsight is a wonderful thing when it comes to fertility treatment  . It was so hard to know when to stop the DIs with DP as you always think "it might work next time". 
I think the most important thing is that you trust the people who are helping you though this journey. Oxford have always been wonderful to us and advised us every step of the way whilst also letting us make our own decisions. 
I hope your treatment goes well and you soon get that BFP  . Have a lovely holiday in April too


----------



## CynthiaRose (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you for a speedy response - great to hear from someone that has had success at the same place!

That's kind of what I was thinking, have a few goes, then if nothing happens do further investigations. I guess the only thought is not wanting to spend loads of money if there is something that would prevent me ever conceiving that way, but I suppose that's not hugely likely?

Thanks for the advice re the ovulation - it will be good to get some "meetings" in the diary on the relevant days! When you've been into the LWC for the treatment, is it generally first thing in the morning, or can it be any time? And how long do you normally have to be there?

I hope the pregnancy is going well!


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

CynthiaRose said:


> Is it worth having a hycosy test at this stage -Any thoughts?
> is natural cycle the best way to go at this stage, !?
> Should I start testing my ovulation days now?


Welcome to the boards!

1. Personal experience - hysteroscopy is a good way to ensure there are no problems with your uterus, endometrium etc. An HSG(different test xray of fallopian tubes) would be the only way to see if no problems with your fallopian tubes. Have you ever been pregnant before? Any history of sti infection? Bit personal I know but these are big factors in deciding to have a hysteroscopy. NO STI history, no problems getting pregnant no reason not to try at least 1 cycle of unmedicated IUI. HScopy is an expensive procedure if you aren't covered by insurance and a painful one (at least for me) if you are. If you do go for it please please please make sure you ask for local anesthetic!

2. Your consultant will normally recommend 3 cycles unmedicated IUI, 3 cycles medicated IUI and then to IVF. That's pretty standard protocol. As you are 35 I would try that first. If you have very high fsh or very low AMH you may want to go directly to stimulated iui. I am doing that. I figure the risk of twins still is not that high and I want 2 eventually anyway! ;-)

3. Start testing for ovulation now. The more you know the better you will be. Just don't get hung up on it. The easiest and cheapest way to check ovulation is with a high accuracy thermometer (amazon for 3.50) and track BBT(basal body temperature). A more high tech way is an ovulation kit. I use a Clear blue fertility monitor £50 quid off ebay.. There are also cheaper tests for ovulation you can use if you know your cycle.

Good luck and welcome to the world of trying to conceive!

Dawn


----------



## CynthiaRose (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for your reply too, Han. Like you say, there are so many unknowns and it is hard to have a clue if you are fertile when you've never tried! The people at LWC were really nice though, and I've read loads of good things about them, so think I feel happy with them. I'm thinking natural is the right way to go...

Wish I could get started sooner!

Your little ones look gorgeous!


----------



## CynthiaRose (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome Dawn!

I have never tried to get pregnant before, as i've never been with a long term partner. Also no STIs or infections that I am aware of! (i have had all the tests and definitely don't have any now). I would have to pay for the test at the clinic I think and that's £450, so it's waying up whether it's worth that extra money (trying to save every penny, as I'm sure we all are!!)

I will follow your advice re ovulation. I have a long cycle - 35/36 days - any ideas what day I should start testing??

Good luck to you too, I hope you are successful! It's the financial side of things that scares me about twins - I earn ok money, but I just don't know how single people afford two, unless they earn loads of money, I think london childcare will be a struggle with just one!


----------



## CynthiaRose (Feb 13, 2011)

Another question - is there somewhere I can read about what the results of the different hormone tests mean? I want to have an idea when I get them back from the docs. At the moment they won't mean anything to me at all! Thanks


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the thread and Good Luck !

Cocochannel had PCO but not PCOS and she got pregnant and has her second child on unstimulated IUI in the end so maybe pm her if you want advice as the drugs were not good for her eggs. 

L x


----------



## CynthiaRose (Feb 13, 2011)

More positive news - thanks JJ1! 

Everyone seems really helpful and supportive here, I look forward to hanging out with you all!


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

CynthiaRose said:


> Thanks for the welcome Dawn!
> I will follow your advice re ovulation. I have a long cycle - 35/36 days - any ideas what day I should start testing??


With BBT you start from day 1 of your period. Just take your temperature in the morning. With the CBFM you will need to buy the monitor and the test sticks and again you start from day 1 (set up the machine) and day 6 is your first pee test.

With OTC ovulation kits not exactly sure as never used them. Here's an excerpt from their website:

_"Before you can be sure when to start testing, you need to calculate your usual cycle length. The length of your cycle is the number of days from the day your period starts 
(Day 1) to the day before your next period starts.
Click here to figure out on which day of your cycle you should start testing.
The length of the cycle can vary from one woman to another, and can vary from cycle to cycle in the same woman.
To make sure that the hormone level in your urine is concentrated enough for the test to detect, it's important not to urinate for at least 4 hours before doing the test.
You can test at any time of the day, but it should be at the same time each day. Many women find that first thing in the morning is the most convenient."_

Good luck!

Dawn


----------



## CynthiaRose (Feb 13, 2011)

I think I'm going to go out and get an ovulation kit then - thank you again.


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi CynthiaRose


Just to say that I charted my cycle on an online calender thing called fertilityfriend.com...this was very useful when i just did BBT and means you have a visual reminder of whats going on. Its free if you use it at its most basic.
xx

/links


----------



## CynthiaRose (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Lulu, I will check that out. I have ordered an ovulation kit, waiting on some of the blood tests coming back, then hopefully start in June. Eek!

Congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

thanks CynthiaRose - good luck and I look forward to hearing more.xx


----------

